
Nanopublications: Fair data containers for scientific results - melvinroest
http://nanopub.org/wordpress/
======
melvinroest
The comment is now deleted, but someone asked for some examples on
nanopublications. I just found out about nanopublications myself, but here is
what I found:

\- The website itself [1].

\- This paper from 2018 has an example (and it shows some broader scientific
context about this idea) [2].

[1]
[http://nanopub.org/wordpress/?page_id=8](http://nanopub.org/wordpress/?page_id=8)

[2]
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1809.06532.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1809.06532.pdf)

~~~
btrettel
I asked for examples _in context_. E.g., how might one use nanopublications to
document an assertion on a webpage. The examples page on the website seems to
be for someone already very familiar with Linked Data/semantic web/etc.

I deleted the comment because I thought I could figure it out on my own, but
someone here could probably save me the time.

This comment is on the same point:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23899048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23899048)

~~~
vikramkr
I tried to search through and figure it out before I posted the comment,
figuring if I saw a few examples I'd get it, but I just got more confused.
This sounds like a really interesting concept for building a essentially a
human knowledge base with individual assertions built on eachother, maybe
linked and networked with other assertions via the publications bit so you can
start tracing where the knowledge came from/the background etc. But I couldn't
figure out how it's supposed to do anything or how scientists are supposed to
interact with the standard, and if I was even understanding the capabilities
of this correctly. Is there a central repository for these, or a user
interface to create/peer review/publish/read nanopublications? Who is supposed
to implement the standard, who is supposed to use it, and how is it supposed
to be used? I was hoping looking through examples would clear that up but I
just ended up more confused and am hoping someone more knowledgeable can bail
me out on that.

------
vikramkr
I'm a bit confused by the example nanopublications - they just look like a
bunch of code[1] - are these meant to be parsed by human readers? Who are
these for and what are people supposed to do with them?

[1] example:
[http://server.nanopubs.lod.labs.vu.nl/RAqknxBp9YPV_hY5nMa2yN...](http://server.nanopubs.lod.labs.vu.nl/RAqknxBp9YPV_hY5nMa2yNlIzJCiX9k4OPgnyJdPatRtY)

------
lambdatronics
What if all scientific publications were composed by linking together a
cluster of nanopublications?

